# Scan, Streifen entfernen



## suid (28. Oktober 2002)

aloha, 

ich hab hier ein blid eingescannt, welches aber leider streifen aufweist, kennt einer einen guten trick um die "dinger" wegzumachen ?
(ist ein photo auf mattem papier)

thx 

.suid


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (28. Oktober 2002)

Teile kopieren->Über die Linien ziehen->Weichzeichnen
fertig
(ggf. kannst du auch ein Bisschen mit dem Wischfinger nachhelfen)


----------



## suid (29. Oktober 2002)

das wäre eine möglichkeit (dauert nur extrem lange), sorry hab vergessen zu sagen das das bild hier nur ein 1/100 des orginalbildes ist 

.suid


----------



## mirscho (29. Oktober 2002)

anonymer Surfer hat schon recht...

tja, wenn das nur 1/100 des gesamt Bildes ist, so kann ich nur sagen, das du dir vorher überlegen solltest:

Was und wofür mache ich es?
Wieviel Zeit werd ich brauchen?

Achja, es gibt halt dinge die dauern eben länger. ich vergleich das jez mit mir, ich sehe soviele tolle seiten und würd das auch gerne so machen, nur muss ich feststellen, das ich da noch viel HTML und CSS lernen muss..also mache ich das, da kostet mich zwar jez wieder nen paar Monate aber dann habe ich es auch halbwegs drauf...so ist das mit dir, du willst das jez schnell, aber nicht "husch husch, scheis egal wie es aussieht", sondern ordenlich. Also, mache ein Schritt nach den anderen. Jedenfalls ich würde nicht versuchen das ganze Bild an einem halben Tag durchweg zu restaurieren, sondern, mal zwischendurch was anderes zu machen...

nagut jez genug der psyschologichen Klugscheiserei ....machs einfach und gut is...es dauert halt länger

gräße spliner


----------

